
Musk says Tesla two-factor authentication “embarrassingly late” but coming soon - theBashShell
https://www.theverge.com/2020/8/15/21370140/musk-tesla-2fa-security-cars
======
toomuchtodo
Please let them deploy OAuth tokens and permission scopes as well.

